# CRS in Hardwater (Update with photos)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Just took couple of shots yesterday when I gave them Hikari Crab cuisine which they absolutely love it and went frenzy fighting for the pellets! The babies are growing up fast. Some of them are reaching 1cm after almost 1 month. One adult female just hatched her eggs few days ago whilst another two females laid eggs...looks like they are having fun in my tank...

In this shot, the mother is eating at the backrground whilst the babies fights for another pellet:



















Previous photos & movies, tank specs and water chemistry can be found here:
CRS Photos & Movies


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice shrimp.  

How's your tigers and cherrys doing?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I gos some shrimp died with gh 6; kh 5; and pH 7,9. Now they are breeding on pH 7,2; gh 5 and kh 4.

I think, the real point is not a perfect paremeter, I think is the high quality in the water, no amonia, nitrite and so on.

Nice pictures!!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

S&S, my tiger population has recovered since the heatwave disaster and I have now over 60 shrimps from the 3 that survived the heat. My Cherries are still not reproducing, I think there is no male in my population.

Xema, agree, water quality is more important than parameters.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You must not have a male cherry if you're not seeing babies. Do any of them look clearer in coloration? The males tend to be that way.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Some RCS do look dull and more tranparent but the colour changes through time. Sometimes very red and other times very dull/colourless... So it is difficult to tell if I have males or not. I guess not as none of the 'big' red females are pregnant to date.


----------

